# Best type of Treestand?



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

Just wanted opinions on the best treestand types... I thought I was sold on a climbing stand but, I'm wondering if those are the best for Utah? It seems like you would have to find the perfect tree to use a climber on and that may not be where you want to hunt? Are hang on stands better assuming you can set them up before? I know they are harder to set up but, it seems like there is a lot more versatility in what types of trees you can set up in?

Any wisdom?


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

sknabnoj said:


> Just wanted opinions on the best treestand types... I thought I was sold on a climbing stand but, I'm wondering if those are the best for Utah? It seems like you would have to find the perfect tree to use a climber on and that may not be where you want to hunt? Are hang on stands better assuming you can set them up before? I know they are harder to set up but, it seems like there is a lot more versatility in what types of trees you can set up in?
> 
> Any wisdom?


For safety reasons, I only use ladder stands. They're not as versatile, but I have enough of them set up that I usually don't have trouble using one that fits the wind, weather and forage. And if that happens (or I have a grandson with me), I use a blind.


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

elkfromabove said:


> For safety reasons, I only use ladder stands. They're not as versatile, but I have enough of them set up that I usually don't have trouble using one that fits the wind, weather and forage. And if that happens (or I have a grandson with me), I use a blind.


Do you generally not have a problem with people stealing the stands or anything like that?


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

The best ones are the free one apparently. Mine has been stolen before, so I am done with tree stands.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

sknabnoj said:


> Do you generally not have a problem with people stealing the stands or anything like that?


In 6 or 7 years, I've lost one of eight. I usually place them in thick, brushy areas and camo them with camo paint and some foliage. I also have modified them with removable rungs on the bottom so anyone finding them would have a hard time removing them and would only have half of the rungs if they stole it. And I usually change locations every few years.

I know that many of you on this forum have issues with me leaving them for long lengths of time, but even the local Forest Service personell don't bother them. They thinned an area east of Duck Creek Village a couple of years ago and they cut about 1/2 of the trees down, plus a lot of the underbrush, but they left both of my treestand trees alone. I had to move them, however, because I no longer had the shade/cover I needed.

And I've never lost a pop-up blind. I leave a note with my name and phone number and permission to use it if they call me to anyone finding it. And, I move the blinds each season. Also, my antelope blinds (and some of my deer/elk blinds) are all custom-made with materials on site and supplimented with camo burlap.

FWIW, My age and health require me to let the animals do all the work! I can't chase them like I used to.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

elkfromabove said:


> Also, my antelope blinds (and some of my deer/elk blinds) are all custom-made with materials on site and supplimented with camo burlap.


How do you keep elk from destroying your blinds? I found elk kept tearing mine down, taking the camo burlap and stomping it into the mud (seriously... I thought people were wrecking it... then I got a picture of a elk walking past a trail camera dragging my burlap down to the wallow to stomp it into the mud). They later tore my camera off the tree... went and stomped it in the mud... stupid elk.

-DallanC


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

DallanC said:


> How do you keep elk from destroying your blinds? I found elk kept tearing mine down, taking the camo burlap and stomping it into the mud (seriously... I thought people were wrecking it... then I got a picture of a elk walking past a trail camera dragging my burlap down to the wallow to stomp it into the mud).
> 
> -DallanC


Uh huh, ok and while you were looking at that trail cam picture what were you drinking or smoking? I can't wait to run into an elk with a gun and hunting from one of your blinds....:-?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Had a bull totaly distroy one of my pop-up blinds this year ...
It happens!

Multiple times, I've see bears climb into treestands, and shred seats....


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

LostLouisianian said:


> Uh huh, ok and while you were looking at that trail cam picture what were you drinking or smoking? I can't wait to run into an elk with a gun and hunting from one of your blinds....:-?


Duh, don't be dumb its the truth:










Elk trying to rip camera off tree:
http://www.huntingnut.com/images/temp/20070714_trailcam/elk4.AVI

Camera recovered from Mud:









External battery pack, torn off tree and stomped in mud:









Battery I eventually found.









-DallanC


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

DallanC said:


> How do you keep elk from destroying your blinds? I found elk kept tearing mine down, taking the camo burlap and stomping it into the mud (seriously... I thought people were wrecking it... then I got a picture of a elk walking past a trail camera dragging my burlap down to the wallow to stomp it into the mud). They later tore my camera off the tree... went and stomped it in the mud... stupid elk.
> 
> -DallanC


I've never had an elk (or deer) mess with my blinds (or treestands). Maybe I'm just lucky or maybe I stink too much. In fact, they don't even seem to notice it, even though the deer sometimes do. Of course, I usually set out some groceries and I use clean turkey decoys off to the side to keep them calm and divert their attention. And I haven't used trail cams for deer or elk, only antelope. The tracks are all I need.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I had a front seat out of a '57 Chevy up in that big old white oak on the corner fence between Mavis's, Hulls and Long's. Man I killed many a deer out of that stand.....uh...had some pretty good times in the back seat of that old car too!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

One year we "borrowed" a bunch of folding chairs from the funeral home; nailed them up in the trees as deer stands.

Three things:
> Uh...nails suck.
> Don't fall asleep sitting in a metal folding chair that's 12 feet off the ground nailed to a tree.
> Wear one of them harness thingies


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

I exclusively use Big Dog Treestands. They are durable, safe, and often they will offer free shipping on ladder stands. They were designed and improved upon by hunters. I buy the standard size ladder stands and always add a rung. They also offer sleaves to place over the connecting points of the rungs reinforcing their integrity. 

Security....instead of the quick clips that come with them to put the rungs together, use nuts, bolts, and nylon washers. Makes them a complete unit hard to take apart. Buy a large cable and lock and wind it through the stand and around the tree. As goofy mentioned, bear climb into them, take the cushion with you. 

Safety, harness. I almost fell 24 feet a couple years ago but the lanyard caught me and I was able to get back onto the platform. Its not a matter of IF you fall, its WHEN. The harness will save your life. 

Hang on stands are alright but the lag screw type of steps are terrible for trees. I threw almost all of mine away and bought the strap on steps. 

Finally, buy a huge dose of patience!!!!! Sit the stand to play the odds and if you've got a trail camera near it and you're getting photos, you know they are coming in and so you've got to play the odds by sitting in the stand. Cellphone apps or a good book! 

My fifteen cents worth. Good luck!


----------



## Boly (Sep 23, 2008)

I love my climber as do the guys I hunt with. They work great on Quaking aspen and Lodgepole pines.


----------

